# 2nd July Raffle: Need Three Lucky Halloween Winners



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Okay, here's the new raffle! The previous raffle prizes are being mailed out, except for one person who needs to send me a PM--so on to the new raffle!

Same thing on this one, *the first 20 responses to this thread are entered. *Please, if you have won one of the raffles before, do not enter, it will allow some of the other people a chance.

A *random number generator* will be used to pick *three winners* out of the 20.

Prizes are small packages containing a small item or two, like a spooky movie, a comic book or small book, a photo, or something like that. Usually a couple of little trinket toys are included, like a glow in the dark spider, small plastic skeleton, or something along those lines. 

These are not huge prizes but they are perfect for those folks who like *a little spooky fun in their day!
*
Thank you again for participating in the July raffles!


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

Count me in.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I'll play again. thanks tomanderson !


----------



## corby (May 11, 2014)

Oh goody, a second chance! Count me in.
Thanks!!!


----------



## aaronmakesnicethings (Oct 18, 2014)

Count me in


----------



## Chelsiestein (Jun 27, 2014)

How kind of you! I would love to join!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Count me in too! You're awesome for doing these.


----------



## milosalem00 (Feb 4, 2012)

*me*

Me me Pick me ! I'd love to be entered


----------



## 31salem13 (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm in! Thanks!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Awesome! I'm in!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Would love to enter if you are shipping outside the US!


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Count Me in, Sounds like fun


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Let's do it! Raffle Time!


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

This such a cool thing, thanks for this. I'm so ready for the season to be here!!!


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

I'll play too. Count me in!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Me, too, please!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Count me in.


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

Me, too! I wanna play.


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

I wanna play!


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

I want to play.


----------



## function12 (May 17, 2011)

Missed it by one?


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Nope! You got in. Your post was reply #20, post #21, so good timing!

Will do the number calculation in a few hours and will PM winners with details.

Thank you again everyone!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

The winners are:

Chelsiestein #5
PrintersDevil #15
MrMordrid #19

Thanks again to everyone for participating in our raffle!!


----------



## Chelsiestein (Jun 27, 2014)

Thank you!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank YOU!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## corby (May 11, 2014)

tomanderson - Thanks for putting the raffles together!!!!

Congrats to all the winners.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks, guys...I believe it helps get people excited for Bethene's Big Reaper party! The Secret Reaper thing is fun, you know!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Congratulations to the Winners...I ought to do something like this, I have so much and am thinning things out...
And yes, the secret reaper is fun!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

The three prizes for this raffle have been sent out! They are on their way! 

One winner did not PM to receive their prize, and so another name was drawn from the group, and that turned out to be corby.

Thank you again everyone for participating in the raffle!!


----------



## corby (May 11, 2014)

I got my package of Halloween goodies. YIPPPEEE!!! Thanks so much for doing this tomanderson. I'll try to post a picture later tonight.


----------



## Chelsiestein (Jun 27, 2014)

i got my package yesterday!! Thank you so very much! It was a nice surprise! I will take a photo of the contents. I am anxious to try out the DVD


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I actually forgot all about this. Life's crazy right now. Congrats to the winners! Looking forward to seeing what people received. Thaks tomanderson for putting these little raffles together.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Ah, Halloween is so much fun, even if it's July......


----------

